
The Next Chapter - noirbot
https://www.simple.com/blog/the-next-chapter/
======
freditup
How does Simple compare to something like Ally
([http://www.ally.com](http://www.ally.com))? Thinking about switching banks
recently - are online only banks pretty nice, or do they have drawbacks?

~~~
untog
I made a similar comparison and went with Ally - their rates are far better
than Simple.

Simple's app is good, but in all honesty I don't have a huge need for it. Ally
has a servicable app that does check deposits, and I use Mint to analyse my
spending etc.

Also, Ally refunds all ATM fees, Simple doesn't. In a city like New York
that's a huge benefit.

~~~
oddshocks
With Simple, there are no ATM fees at any AllPoint ATM, and they are
_everywhere_.

~~~
untog
ATM locations are a funny thing. I realise that there are many
Allpoint/whatever network ATMs near me, but I really value just not having to
care. I usually get cash out when I remember I don't have any and see an ATM,
rather than hunting one down.

------
H4nd5omeR0b
I hope this means Simple will offer joint accounts someday soon.

~~~
ceejayoz
Yes, that's one of the big remaining pain points, especially with taxes coming
up - Simple has posted a statement that people filing jointly can't deposit
refunds to their Simple accounts.

The IRS FAQ says you can deposit joint refunds to single accounts but that
it's up to the bank, so this is either a Simple or Bancorp limitation.
Annoying for those of us trying to switch entirely.

Instant account-to-account transfer has been great, though, for my wife and I.

------
selectnull
So, www.simple.com is joining www.bbva.com/TLBB/tlbb/esp/index.jsp

I don't know, doesn't really look like an improvment.

~~~
filiwickers
They are joining for exactly this reason.

Simple excels in their user interface and experience. BBVA is a huge bank with
lots of cash and backing.

Seems like these are good partners.

------
anExcitedBeast
I don't see a need for any of this. Banking is ugly, but who cares? Interest >
UX niceties.

Get a better interest rate and I'm in.

~~~
dagw
If you care about interest rates more than quick and easy access to your
money, you shouldn't be putting your money in a bank account

------
jjoe
I get the impression that they undersold...

